# Allergy Info



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

For anyone looking for help with allergies I posted my cat's allergy report in the thread below. Not only does it show his results but it gives cleaning, descriptions and checklist for food and enviromental allergies. That is why I posted the entire report as it might have beneficial info to some. (two seperate post as it is a long report)

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/932342-post11.html


http://www.chihuahua-people.com/932343-post12.html

Hope it helps some


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for info,my cat has IBS /Ibd,so will have a look


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Most of the info goes for cats or dogs so I thought it might be helpful


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow, that's a comprehensive report! I enjoyed looking that over. How very interesting. I liked that the list of pet food manufacturers and their locations and addresses were included. I will be following Huly's progress, keep us updated!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks! The report has so much info I felt we needed the whole thing as something might help someone else. Huly is doing great since he is on food without any of gis allergens. I tried him with the raw and Nope my king wants his food cooked so I am always looking for food ideas for him.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

I was just wondering everyones opinion on allergy testing. I was/am considering it, but my vet, who is holistic, told me that the results aren't really that beneficial. She says that dogs and people are allergic to lots of things, some more severe than others. I need to talk to her more about it. The test is $400 so if the results aren't that good, I'm not sure if I wanna spend the money..


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Great valuable info Christie. :thumbright:


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

why! thank you! , i may have it done for tillie to see but i dont think i would have the money! LOL , i know pippi is allergic to beef as she throws up and has the runs after eating it but thats all i know :S


----------

